# Coopers Kits Is There Any Difference



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (10/6/11)

Hi guys

Apologise if this has been answered before, I did try and search for an answer but couldn't find one.

At this stage I have only used the COOPERS ORIGINAL SERIES but I was wondering is there any difference in quality tatse etc with their International and Thomas Coopers extracts, are they worth spending a few extra bucks for?


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

I'll say spend the extra $ and get a decent kit like a Muntons or something


QldKev


----------



## Braumoasta (10/6/11)

In my opinion the International and Thomas Coopers series are on average much better than the original series. The original series are great if you add things (ie, grain and hops) to them, but by themselves are a bit bland. International and Thomas Coopers range also benefit from the additions of hops and grains, but make a very nice beer if just made up to the standard recipes.


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (10/6/11)

QldKev said:


> I'll say spend the extra $ and get a decent kit like a Muntons or something
> 
> 
> QldKev




Cheers


----------



## earle (10/6/11)

The answer probably depends on how you are using the kits.

If you are using the kit with saome basic brewing sugars or malt, it may. Hopefully someone else can answer that question for you.

If you are just using the kits as a hopped extract base and then adding spec malts and your own hops (as I do) then I think the difference is negligble and not worth the difference. As an example the popular kit based recipe for doc smurtos golden ale uses a Thos Coopers Saprkling Ale. The last batch I made was just with the Aust Pale Ale which is available at Big W and Woolworths and costs quite a bit less, and it came out just as tasty, I'm sure it would also come out great if I used something from the original series such as the draught.


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/11)

I think they are. Also agree with Kev, the Muntons kits are really, really good. I haven't brewed one for about 2 years but couldn't imagin they've changed


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (10/6/11)

Braumoasta said:


> In my opinion the International and Thomas Coopers series are on average much better than the original series. The original series are great if you add things (ie, grain and hops) to them, but by themselves are a bit bland. International and Thomas Coopers range also benefit from the additions of hops and grains, but make a very nice beer if just made up to the standard recipes.




Thanks for the info guys.

I have only done 2 brews so far, so pretty new to it all. At this stage I'm just using the kits and experimenting with different fermentables such as BE1, BE2 and LDM etc.


----------



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (10/6/11)

So would Muntons be top of the range so to speak in extracts?

What about Morgans, blackrock, beermakers, how do they fair against the other makers?


----------



## yum beer (10/6/11)

I have found Black Rock to be a good kit, havent tried any others lately, used muntons many years ago and was happy with them.
As already said the upper coopers kits are better than the original series, play around, try differnt kits and find what you like.
It wont take long and youll be itching to play with some grains and hops, then you will start to get good quality beer.
The kits will give you drinkable beer of a certain quality but that will wear thin quickly.
Ask questions, read lots, there is lots to learn and try and there is always help and advice on here.


----------



## DU99 (10/6/11)

+1 for black rock..


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/11)

Another thumbs up here for BlackRock, the beermakers are about the same quality as the standard Coopers IMO, I used to exclusivly use Beermakers when I first started brewing & was usually quite happy with the results.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/11)

QldKev said:


> I'll say spend the extra $ and get a decent kit like a Muntons or something
> 
> 
> QldKev


Remember that Muntons kits are not high volume sellers and are just kept on the shelf. After even a few months, malt extract can become darkened and lose its "freshness". The only Muntons kit I ever made was a shocker, supposedly Old English Bitter it was literally black like a stout. So check dates and get yours from a high volume outlet otherwise it could have taken two years to reach you.


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

ASYLUM_SPIRIT said:


> So would Muntons be top of the range so to speak in extracts?
> 
> What about Morgans, blackrock, beermakers, how do they fair against the other makers?


IMHO all pretty good kits.

Muntons takes my pick, but all three others you listed are pretty good. I think they are a lot better than the Coopers range. 

As mentioned earlier, you you are going to add shit loads of spec malts and load up the hops the kit is less of an issue. IMHO I still reckon spend the extra $5 and use the better ones. All kits will be improved with spec malts and hops.

As BribieG mentioned with any kit fresh is best.

QldKev


----------



## Clownfish (18/6/11)

Nothing wrong with any of the Coopers range. I use all three levels. The basic ones with honey added are a nice Summer beer. The International series are good allrounders. The Thomas Cooper range (esp Pilsner) are good to make in Winter and store for 6 months or more.


----------



## RobboMC (20/6/11)

Short answwer is Yes!

The more expensive Coopers kits are much better IMHO.

Muntons make great kits, but freshness is an issue. Pick a kit your HBS does not have in stock and
ask them to get it in for you, then it's fresh. Buy 2 if you have to convince them.

I've has success at brew comps with a Muntons kits n bits recipe so that pretty much say it all.
Muntons are the only kit maker to proudly explain that there is NO sugars in their cans, just malt.

Morgans, Black Rock etc are all good kits, all make good beer if brewed up properly. The Thomas Coopers
kits I've used have all been excellent. The HBS told me the big issue with the cheaper kits is lack of consistency, you might geta good one, but the next month it could be different. The more expensive kits are more consistent.

And since i already had my Muntons in the bag he wasn't trying to sell me good kits.


----------



## TimBob (20/6/11)

Maybe someone with more knowledge could do one of those poll things so we can vote on the best brands - straight up, no adding stuff. The, a separate poll with some "bits"... would be interesting results.


----------



## Markbeer (20/6/11)

I believe one of the differences in the Coopers cheap vs upmarket is the yeast included. The original series all have the same Coopers Yeast. The master series or Thomas Cooper series I believe have more specialised yeasts, ie Lager vs Ale.

If you have temp control, this can make a big difference in the style you are after.


----------

